# Design help for stand/cabinet for my electric smoker



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

Since I have never built anything like this before other than using a 2x4 frame, before I start trying to build my wife's craft room I have decided to build something else first. 

I would like to build a cabinet to set my electric smoker on to get it about waist high. I would like it to have a single drawer and a cabinet with door below that. I feel like I may be starting out way over my head, but think I can figure it out. 

Smoker measures 26" wide x 20" deep. I would like the top of the cabinet to have enough extra room to place a sheet pan down in front of the smoker while removing meat, etc. Some sort of pullout for that may be an option too...


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I made mine out of steel...


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

bassadict69 said:


> Since I have never built anything like this before other than using a 2x4 frame, before I start trying to build my wife's craft room I have decided to build something else first.
> 
> I would like to build a cabinet to set my electric smoker on to get it about waist high. I would like it to have a single drawer and a cabinet with door below that. I feel like I may be starting out way over my head, but think I can figure it out.
> 
> Smoker measures 26" wide x 20" deep. I would like the top of the cabinet to have enough extra room to place a sheet pan down in front of the smoker while removing meat, etc. Some sort of pullout for that may be an option too...


How about a quick inventory of your tools?

Miter saw
Table saw
Orbital sander
Pocket hole jig
Router
Router table
Drill/driver

That is probably all you would need to build a lot of easy projects, and believe me, there are a lot of easy to build projects.

Let us know and we can go from there.

In the mean time, check out 



. Don't worry about the top, watch how he builds his frame. That is where you might get some ideas.

And a second question. How do you plan to protect the top from drippings? You know there will be some sooner than later.:surprise2::grin:

And a third question. Do you have a sketch or picture of what you would like to build? Dimensions? Keep the legs less than 32 inches in length and you can get three pieces out of a 2x4x96 board. :thumbsup:


----------



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

How about a quick inventory of your tools?

Miter saw Have
Table saw Should be in next week
Orbital sander Have
Pocket hole jig Do not have
Router Have one available to borrow
Router table Do not have
Drill/driver Have

That is probably all you would need to build a lot of easy projects, and believe me, there are a lot of easy to build projects.

Let us know and we can go from there.

And a second question. How do you plan to protect the top from drippings? You know there will be some sooner than later.:surprise2::grin:That is something I had not even thought about

And a third question. Do you have a sketch or picture of what you would like to build? Dimensions? Keep the legs less than 32 inches in length and you can get three pieces out of a 2x4x96 board. :thumbsup: I will have to get out there and measure it out once the rain stops. I will post it later...


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

bassadict69 said:


> How about a quick inventory of your tools?
> 
> Miter saw Have
> Table saw Should be in next week
> ...


I built my stand to use standard size sheet pans to catch drip...


----------



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> And a third question. Do you have a sketch or picture of what you would like to build? Dimensions? Keep the legs less than 32 inches in length and you can get three pieces out of a 2x4x96 board. :thumbsup: I will have to get out there and measure it out once the rain stops. I will post it later...


Sorry for the delay, I have been tied up with work the last couple weeks and sorry for the simplicity of this drawing...


----------



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

A year later and I am finally getting around to building this...the smoker will sit on the shorter side and I hope to figure out how to put a drawer under it to keep my temp probes, etc. On the left, I will put some sort of countertop on top with cabinet doors under it to keep charcoal bags, wood chips, etc

Any good resources for building a simple drawer? I have never built one...


----------

